# Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?



## Hechtfreund (17. April 2006)

Moin alle zusammen bin neu hier! #h #h #h 
Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe eures Gewässers aus;+ 
Danke im Voraus
Mfg


----------



## C.K. (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Ich benutze dazu eine Bleiolive, die einfach kurz vor dem Haken in das Vorfach eingeklemmt wird. Als Anzeiger dient dann meine Pose.


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Gute Methode muss ichmir merken, habe bis jetzt noch immer Lotblei genommen.


----------



## C.K. (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Die Bleiolive aber *VORSICHTIG* am Vorfach befestigen, sonst ist eine Sollbruchstelle vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Freakadelle (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Bin in letzter Zeit bissl bequem geworden und mach das darum mit nem Smartcast. Klappt wunderbar.


----------



## honeybee (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Als Anzeiger dient dann meine Pose.



So machen wir das auch, allerdings mit einem Lotblei


----------



## dorschhai (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Lotblei dran an die Posenmontage und ab dafür


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Lotblei dran an die Posenmontage und ab dafür


 So mach ich das auch immer #6 Funktioniert wunderbar!!!


----------



## Rotauge (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Beim Matchangeln kommt maximal ein SSG-Blei an den Haken, normalerweise reicht auch ein AAA-Bleischrot. Damit bekomme ich dann auch keine Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Was spezielles #6

http://www.fish-expert.de/fish_expert028.htm

http://www.fish-expert.de/fish_expert007.htm


----------



## Litty1978 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Bei schlammigem Untergrund empfiehlt sich ein kegelförmiges Lotblei an dessen Fuß man ein Stück Kork klebt um ein versinken im Morast zu verhindern. Bei härterem Untergrund macht sich auch ein sog. Stonfo-Lotblei gut, da man es einfach mittels eines Federmechanismus in den Haken einklinken kann. Wenn man während des Angelns neu ausloten möchte ist ein Klapplotblei empfehlenswet, da man den Köder hierbei nicht vom Haken nehmen muss.
Und nicht vergessen, ausloten ist die halbe Miete, denn nur dann ist garantiert das man auch wirklich den Köder "am Fisch" präsentiert.


----------



## Ralle76 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Ich benutze ein 5gr. Kugelblei, welches ich in ein Stück alten Fahrradschlauch eingeklebt habe. Sieht ein wenig aus wie ne Gummi-Ravioli und läßt sich sehr haltbar anhaken.


----------



## exle (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob der Hechtfreund mit diesen "Erklärungen" was anfangen kann. Ich konnte mir seinerzeit unter diesen Erklärungen nichts vorstellen.

Blei freilaufend auf Schnur auffädeln und starken Schwimmer am Ende des Vorfaches oder am Ende der Schnur. Auswerfen und Schnur spannen. Dann Armlängenweise Schnur geben, bis der Schwimmer auftaucht. Eine Armlänge hat 70 cm. Ergo ist bei 5 x Schnurgeben das Wasser unterhalb des Schwimmers 3,5 meter tief.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine andere Methode. Wäre schön, wenn ihr das hier beschreibt.
lG
KARL


----------



## PierreNoel (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Also zu dem Bild sach ich jetzt ma spontan nix


----------



## Hechtfreund (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

lol
Danke erstma für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

versteh ich das falsch? ihr macht ne Pose dran...inkl. stopper auf erahnte Tiefe.,...und nen Blei an dden Haken???

Dann wird auf gut Glück jedesmal der Posenstopper verschoben bis es hinhaut???


----------



## WillyHB (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Japp, so mach ich es.
Dann wird sich mittels verschieben des Stoppers an die Tiefe herangetastet.
Wobei ich kein Vorfach nehme, sondern direkt am Wirbel nen Birnenblei befestige. Natürlich ist zu berücksichtigen, das die nötige Schnurlänge für die Pose zur verfügung steht um aufzutauchen.
Der Feinschliff kommt zum Schluß mit Vorfach und auch leichterem Lotblei.
Mach ich aber nur, wenn ein Gewässer neu für mich ist.
MfG Willy


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

da pirsch ich mich auf allen vieren ans wasser um schleien zu fischen und werf da 10 mal meine Lotmontage rein. IS doch orgendwie ne uncoole Logik. 

Gibts keinen anderen weg?


----------



## WillyHB (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Natürlich nicht, wenn ich auf Schleie fische. 
Macht nicht viel Sinn mit nem Lotblei in Schilfnähe rumzurühren.
Sehr leichte Matchrutenmontage und nur Schrotbleie zur Feinlotung.
Meine oben genannte Montage war für Bodenunebenheiten und Abbrüche für Zander und Karpfenangeln.
Schleie in kleinen Gewässern, fängt man am besten in Schilfnähe "und" ohne Bleibeschwerung, also nur Ködergewicht im Flachwasser.
MfG Willy


----------



## Litty1978 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

Kleiner Scherz am Rande: Wie wärs mit nem Echolot?:m
Nee mal im Ernst, mir ist fürs Posenfischen sonst keine andere Methode bekannt, vielleicht gibts hier ja jemand der eine kennt. Man kan ja das Lotblei mit der Stippe auch vorsichtig zum Grund lassen (ohne ins Wasser platschen) man merkt es ja eigentlich ganz gut, wenn es unten aufliegt und nach 2 3 bis 4 mal Loten ist man eigentlich fertig.

Petri!


----------



## Ronen (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

ai...das ist keine schlechte idee fürs ufernahe fischen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> da pirsch ich mich auf allen vieren ans wasser um schleien zu fischen und werf da 10 mal meine Lotmontage rein. IS doch orgendwie ne uncoole Logik.
> 
> Gibts keinen anderen weg?



wurde hier schon erwähnt von einem Boardie aber der Smart-cast ist echt für sowas Klasse#6!
& vor allen Dingen kannst du deine Tinca´s damit überwerfen & langsam ranholen


----------



## thefinish (23. April 2006)

*AW: Wie lotet ihr die Tiefe aus?*

hallo
lotblei am haken befestigen 
pose soweit hochziehen bis die oberkannte wasser steht 
nach dem ausloten ziehe sie mal 5 ccm ruter,so ist dein köder 5ccm übern grund 
ansonsten testen,in kleinen schritten und nicht alle 5 minuten,punktgenaues anfüttern


----------

